
Neural-Fuzzer: fuzzing using a neural network - ingve
http://cifasis.github.io/neural-fuzzer/
======
gwern
Sounds interesting, but is it doing anything which targets the generated
output towards potentially crashing bugs? afl works so well because it's
looking at the internals of the program, trying to force it into new states,
not simply generating random inputs with verisimilitude.

